# First photo of my new 335d



## SteveCA (Mar 23, 2011)

The sun finally came out in California so I took the first photos of my 335d. 
Shot with Nikon d3s, Nikkor 24-70 2.8


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Froglet (May 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## ThoreauHD (Feb 27, 2006)

Very well done.


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Topaz Lens Effect I take it? I have a really hard time getting decent results out of that product...don't think I'll buy it once the trial is over. You seem to have it down though. :thumbup:


----------



## bmguy13445 (May 28, 2011)

cool...


----------

